# Went to the movies alone



## sprachlos (Oct 11, 2009)

edit


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

how did it go, did you feel nervous? I remember back in the days of highschool, even the first couple years of college I use to go to movies with friends and had a great time, but now that I isolate myself I'm thinking of maybe going by myself sometimes..


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I use to go to the movies regularly by myself last year. I have been once this year. I actually really enjoy it. Gives me a sense of pride that I dont care what other think of me and to tell you the truth I have never had a negative experience. Nothing bad had happened and everyone has been real nice to me.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually went to the movies alone tonight and saw Remember Me for the second time since it came out. It doesn't bother me to go alone. I don't care what other people think. When people see me sitting all by myself, they probably just assume that my date stood me up.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I think it's healthy to go somewhere alone. I've gone to the movies, out for coffee, and lunch by myself. I think it's kind of fun.:b


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

My hubs watched the kids a few weeks ago and I went to see Avatar by myself. :yes. I had no problems once I got in there and it was packed and dark and then I had a great time.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I used to go to the movies by myself all the time -- at least once a week. I didn't mind it at all. The theater I went to was in downtown Boston, and there were always a ton of people there by themselves. A lot of business folk. More people go by themselves than you think!


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I occasionally go to the cinema alone, maybe once a month. I always go in the daytime tho when not many people are there, and tend to see films that have been out a while, so even less ppl there.

I went to see Ninja Assassin a few months back and i was the only person in there, lol.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

I really want to do this, but im scared im gonna see someone from school or someone I know. :no You know what actually, I'm gonna try tomorrow. Bring it. :duel Anyone have any movie recommendations?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I saw a movie a couple days ago and actually say a friend I used to hang out with in high school, and handled it like a champ. I was happy about myself, and congrats to you as well!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

> I really want to do this, but im scared im gonna see someone from school or someone I know. :no You know what actually, I'm gonna try tomorrow. Bring it. :duel Anyone have any movie recommendations


Have you seen Shutter Island? That is what I saw, it was predictable but overall enjoyable.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

I love going to the cinema alone.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Going to the cinema alone wouldn't bother me at all. There are certain things that I'd feel like a numpty-head doing alone, but the cinema wouldn't be one of them at all.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you truly believe you can enjoy a movie alone, then there should be nothing stopping you from going to see it. It isn't hurting anyone and you are benefiting from it!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been to plenty of movies alone. It's not bad at all.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When I was single, I went alone quite a few times. I'm glad there are other females who do it too. My mom made me feel horrible for going alone and it was the only break I got from both of the kids in 6 months!


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I haven't been to see a movie in a while, but I like going and catching a matinée alone, when there aren't too many people in the theater. It's really relaxing and I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Done that myself a few times, usually matinées. Even my very social sister goes alone at times. Congrats on not letting your lack of company hold you back.


----------



## Michael89 (Nov 29, 2009)

i've done it once too. i was feeling a bit self conscious when buying the ticket, but since it was in the day time, when i went into the actual theatre there were quite a few people who were by themselves. there was even a cute girl seeing it by herself as well that i wanted to talk to, but i didnt have the balls to do that...lol


----------

